# Mogami balanced XLR cables for subwoofer cables??



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

Mogami makes great balanced interconnects -- does anyone know if Mogami balanced cables are used for subwoofer cables (they make perhaps the best microphone cables) and I have moved to subs that use and daisy chain via XLR cables and am trying to decide on Mogami or Blue jeans -- all are the same price.

Thoughts/opinions?

MikeSp


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A sub cable is just RCA terminated co-ax, so yes, they make them though they aren't called "subwoofer" cables.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Nevermind, I see that you are talking XLR balanced cables. Yes, you can use Mogami for sub cables. Copper is copper and the subwoofer doesn't know the difference. That being said, I'd take the less expensive option whether it's BlueJeans or Monoprice.


----------

